# Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ126365222216305/link662651A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen 13.01.2010
> Bestellt, bezahlt und nicht geliefert
> Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de mit angeblichem Sitz in Erfurt


Besonders wichtig:


> *Auch wenn es im Online-Handel oft üblich ist – Verbraucher gehen bei Vorkasse grundsätzlich ein Risiko ein. Seriöse Händler lassen die Wahl zwischen mehreren Bezahlwegen*.



*Vorkasse only  = Finger weg! *


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de*

Ein, meiner Meinung nach, sehr unseriöser Shop und das noch dazu an einer Adresse einer Pension! Gestern war das Web noch online, doch heute hat sich der Magdeburger Hoster wohl doch dazu erweichen lassen, den Mist vom Netz zu nehmen:


> *This site is currently under construction.*


Der Name der Ltd. im Impressum birgt auch für Qualität, im negativen Sinne. Da gibt es tatsächlich einen Magdeburger mit diesem Namen, ob der aber überhaupt noch frei rum läuft, kann geunkt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de*

Na eben ist die Seite aber noch online.

Nur es steht dies hier:


> Startseite » Katalog
> Willkommen
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> ...


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de*



Gast schrieb:


> > Unsere Geschäftskonten wurden aus diesem Grund eingestellt und Sichergestellt.
> > Ihre Beträge die Sie Überwiesen haben sind auf keinen Fall verloren gegangen und sind bei der Bank hinterlegt.


Das ist genau die gleiche Strategie, die auch der Hostapler Dieter Glanz im Film "Gier" gestern in der ARD vorgeführt hatte. Gut abgeschaut, Herr Betrüger!


----------



## passer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de*

Hier sollte jeder reinschauen .
Ansonsten unbekannte Shops nur mit Vorkasse sind ein Nogo!
http://(...).com/


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor ElectroMarkt24.de*

Links auf Seiten mit fragwürdigem Impressum, die den User dann auch noch mit Layerads quälen, sind hier nicht zulässig.


----------

